# Trimble EZ guide 250 won't keep up with tractor



## crbearden (Nov 15, 2009)

I was sowing with my no-till drill and using my EZ Guide 250. I was running about 4.5mph and the gps screen was running about 60ft behind. I called Messicks where I bought it , did the reset and all the other thngs they suggested but it never would keep up. I could use it to find the places I may have skipped, but it would nto keep up with the tractor....


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Running WAAS correction can do that. That and if you stop for 20 minutes the A-B line can move quite a lot. We went first to Terra Star C correction then Terra Star X for planting correction. It costs a little bit of money but so do skips.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

crbearden said:


> I was sowing with my no-till drill and using my EZ Guide 250. I was running about 4.5mph and the gps screen was running about 60ft behind. I called Messicks where I bought it , did the reset and all the other thngs they suggested but it never would keep up. I could use it to find the places I may have skipped, but it would nto keep up with the tractor....


 Are you running a straight line format in a field that is not straight.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Another thought came to mind are you set Properly on this screen


----------

